# Most Accurate Meteorologist



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

In my opinion the most accurate "Winter Weather" Meteorologist for a long time was Paul Kocin from The Weather Channel. I noticed that he no longer works there and has been toying with starting a website where I would presume he can give his own forecast. 
Maybe if we all e-mail him [email protected] he will be more inclined to get this thing going and we can once again have a somewhat reliable forecast

I guess that for now we have to stick with our local guys and Henry "The Madman" and hope for the best

Jason


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

After the forecast from last night, I'm not sure I can trust any forecasters :crying:

Will we ever get a decent SNOW storm (not so much of this sleet that weighs a ton and is like pushing concrete)?


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

after years of working a town highway dpt, Paul Kocin was by far the most accurate, In defense of madman Henry,, his (written) blog, stated for two days straight that he didn't think this storm would produce because the warm air wasn't being overrun by cold fast enough and the storm was moving very fast.


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I've alway's watched Mr. Kocin for years on the Weather Channel. Top notch meteorologist.
Thanks for e-mail address.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I dropped him an email.


----------



## pkocin (Jan 23, 2008)

*paul kocin's email*

I just happened to see this thread. If you'd like to contact me - my email address is:

[email protected]

would love to go into the kind of business you're talking about - nice to know I was 
appreciated


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

pkocin;495199 said:


> I just happened to see this thread. If you'd like to contact me - my email address is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


You were respected by a lot including myself. I moved here (northern NJ) in 1996 from phoenix, Arizona. I was born there and never saw snow. When I moved here I was 8 years old I was fascinated by snow the first time I layed my eyes on it. More or less liked to see the plows pushing the snow. Now I am 20 years old and have had my own plowing business for the past two winter seasons. When you stopped forecasting the big winter storms, I thought who else would ever have as accurate forecasts as you did. You and your very accurate forecasts are missed. Thought you would like this short story. Thanks Mike (owner M.S. Snow Removal)


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

If your looking food good weather websites www.wunderground.com is really good for forecasts and www.intellicast.com is really good for radar and looping radar. My opinion there very accurate.
-Jason


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Paul......it will be nice to hear your forecasts again.....
When so many of us put so many pieces of equipment and manpower on the line, it was good not just to have the standard "well, 50% chance of snow tonight, a coating to an inch". And then wake up at 2 am to 4 inches already on the ground.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Our locals are terrible. Blew the last forecast of snow accumilation by a mile. They have forgot or never learned the basics of weather forecast and like many on here say rely too much on computer models. Never even admitted to being wrong. Most weather forecasters have gotten lazy. I am not talking a little bit off lol. I can tolerate a little variance. Either that or weather conditions have changed so much its near impossible to forecast


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

pkocin;495199 said:


> I just happened to see this thread. If you'd like to contact me - my email address is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Mr. Kocin,

Recently I sent you an e-mail regarding the possibility of you utilizing your website to share your expertise and possibly give some "Winter Weather Forecasts".
I would like to reiterate the fact that you are a highly regarded professional in your field and I was very disappointed to learn that you had left TWC. Please if you could find the time to share with me through e-mail or on here what if any plans you may have for the future.

Is there the possibility of you working as a meteorologist again at a different venue or possibly utilizing your website for sharing some forecasts?

If you are considering using your Website as a forecasting tool I may be able to assist you as I used to design Websites for a living...

Again thank you for your service and I look forward to hearing from you.

Jason Peters

Email [email protected]


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

I believe Mr. Kocin is forecasting with the National Centers for Environmental Prediction in the Washington, DC area. However I am not 100% sure, so don't hold me to it. J.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Forecast*

Here in Alaska I always find the best to be myself looking out my window. lol This last storm was a real surprise to everyone. Went to bed at 10:30 with the weather man saying no snow in the forcast and woke up to 12" Don't you just love it.


----------

